# Names for my pink male VT?



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey! I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for names?

*I REALLY LIKE:*
- Holiday inspired names (Tinsel, Garland, Ornament and Winter are some of my fish hahaha)Halloween, Christmas, Thanksgiving, Valentines Day, anything.
- Any Valentines Day ideas since he's pink? *(that would be prefered if possible but I'm open to other ideas!)*
- Disney characters (I'm a Disney freak)
- Human first names (Heather, Brent)
- Variations of words into a first name (ex. Skyden)

*I REALLY DISLIKE:*
- Anime names
- Asian names
- Any Nickelodeon characters (Spongebob, Patrick, etc.)
- Pinky
- Cupcake
- Baby
- Unoriginality 




THANK YOU TO ANYONE WHO HELPS. 

(he's my avatar if you want an idea)


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, for Valentine's day inspired names:
 Valentino
 Cupid
 Eros (Greek counterpart of Cupid)
 Hart/Heart
 Amor/Amore (means "love" in Italian)

Disney names:
 Naveen (_Princess and the Frog_)
 Lumiere (_Beauty and the Beast_)
 Sebastian (_The Little Mermaid_)
 Urchin (_The Little Mermaid_)
 Smee (_Peter Pan_)
 Pascal (_Tangled_)

That's all I have for the time being xD May have more later, lol.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you so much, Lost!

I loooooove Valentino and Naveen. Hmm, this one will be tough. Unless you come up with more, it's down to Valentine, Valentino or Naveen.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Naveen would be perfect for a romantic-Disney feel, Naveen is a very flirtatious character xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pink Floyd. Lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I like Pink Floyd like Dramaqueen said


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

I like Val or Valentino


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

Not a problem~

I like Naveen myself |D; I loved him in the movie, and I can totally see him as a pink fish smoozing with the ladies, lol!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lost Eventide said:


> Not a problem~
> 
> I like Naveen myself |D; I loved him in the movie, and I can totally see him as a pink fish smoozing with the ladies, lol!


Hahahaha me too! The only thing is that I also picture him as a frog & or a green fish :/ 

Thank you so much for the suggestions everyone, Dramaqueen, that's a very cute idea, but I don't listen to them xD

I think that Valentine or Valentino are the final two.. :3


----------

